# urgent care



## coder1 (Apr 17, 2011)

Can urgent care facility charge you a emergency dept visit 99284?


----------



## espforu (Apr 17, 2011)

The urgent care facility should be using the Office/other outpatient codes.  The ED codes only qualify if the emergency room is open 24hours.


----------



## OCD_coder (Apr 18, 2011)

An emergency room by definition is a facilty attached to a hospital.  There are exceptions, for example the Mountain ski areas have emergency rooms that can use ED CPT codes, with the exception that government payor's do not recognize them as ED and cannot use those CPT codes for their patients.

Urgent care's not attached to a hospital, cannot use the ED CPT codes.  I have seen Urgent care's attached to hospital's on rare occasions, but I do not know what their protocol's were at this time.


----------



## coder1 (Apr 18, 2011)

the issue I have is that this bill came from a physician that do not work for the facility. They are an independent contractor. They also charge for the level 4 ED code with an injection code 20552 with the same dx of 789.06. could this bill separately even if the visit is associated with the treatment?


----------

